# Another miracle - part 2



## Pilchardcat

New home, new name and new luck for everyone


----------



## Sue MJ

Sue, was so hoping the miracle would continue, so gutted for you and Clark.

Sending you heaps of love and a huge .

Love,

Sue, Dion and Iestyn xxxx


----------



## joefish

Hi Sue

Sorry to hear your news.

Look after each other.

Best of luck for future attempts!

Sal x


----------



## Hun

Hi Munchkins

Dixie - Really sad that this was not the right time for you   . Big hugs.

Imogen - Hi - it is lovely to see a familiar face, how is Roo? Sorry to hear you are feeling so down   , and that life is so full of stressful things at the moment. Big hug.

Sue - Gosh - suddenly very excited, then sad   as I read on to hear your news. Big hugs. 

Hi to everyone else.

I am feeling low today too, Af showed up - and my cycle was only 23 days this month. I am still b/f henry but they are absolutely all over the place at the moment...has anyone any advice/expce on how long until things settled down into their old pattern? 

We are considering cycling again at the beginning of next year too. Although at the mo I dont want to stop feeding henry, hopefully he'll decide for himself that he doesn't want mummymilk anymore, especially as from August I am back to work full time    I can't stop thinking about it awful it is going to feel being away from him, and I know I must stop because I have been laying the guilt onto DH about being the stay at home parent big time, and it is not really fair on him. I am just being selfish.

Well sorry about the slightly blue nature of this post. I am so glad this board is here now!

Hun xx


----------



## Terri

This board has grown since I last logged on  

Just wanted to say hi to my old cycle buddies Hun, CJ, Imogen and Clare - wishing you all the very best of luck.  Can't quite believe where the time has gone.  Our babies are growing so fast and here we are again trying for another    I feel so broody again.

Sue - sending you a huge  .  Great news that you conceived naturally but must still be very upsetting.

Dixie - how are things with you?  

Hun - how are you feeling today?   always has to put in an appearance and ruin everything  . Hope next month brings you better news. Sorry can't help with the b/feeding question - I only b/fed my DD for 12 weeks because of reflux and as my cycles are normally all over the place anyway, I really can't offer any good advice   Don't be hard on yourself about returning to work, you are bound to find it hard to start off with but I'm sure things will soon settle.

I know we always moan that we never get any decent weather in this country, but I can't wait for some rain - finding this heat way too much.  My DD is covered in heat rashes and is not eating, drinking her milk/juice and sleeping very well - poor little thing.  How are all your little ones coping with the heat?

Hope you are all well.

Bye for now

Terri xx


----------



## Fee

Sue - we spoke yesterday, but I just wanted to send you, Clark and Chloe huge love. I was so excited for you all on Saturday, and so sad for you - you sounded brighter on the phone than I was - you are such a courageous lady. 
I really, really hope that the Lister wave their magic wand again when you go for IVF when you're ready.
Fee and all of us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Sorry to butt in on your posts, but I had to post to Sue, Clark and Chloe.

I had no idea any of this was going on, and I'm so sad to see how things turned out for you.        
Take care of yourselves,

Marie xx


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone,

First I wanted to sincerely Thank you all for your kind thoughts and well wishes, it makes it really much easier to have all you kind people to talk to.      

The scan today confirmed the pregnancy is completely gone.   My HCG is still about 450 so they will retest next week to make sure it returns to zero (<5). 

I am still really sad but like the others on this board and those who have experienced pregnancy loss, I am now more determined than ever to have that little brother or sister for Caroline.   Hopefully everyone will soon get their little miracles!     


Sue and Imogen, so sorry to hear of your losses too, try to hang in there.    



Terri, sorry to hear Lauren has heat rash, Caroline gets that too.  We let her sleep in just her nappie and that seems to help alot.  The hot weather will hopefully break soon.

Hun, sorry the   showed up.  Hopefully next month will be the one for you!

Wishing everyone all the best for this and the coming months for making babies!!!   

Love to all, Dixie


----------



## Terri

Dixie

So sorry  .  Thinking of you.

Take care

Terri xx


----------



## Mummytoone

Sorry to intrude

Sue,

I know we have 'spoken' but I am so sorry to hear of your sadness. On a positve note it is fantastic that you managed to conceive all by yourselves, just so sad that your baby wasnt meant to stay. Those NK cells are wretched arent they.
Is there not anyway you could try naturally whilst on the 'drugs'?
Im sure Dr Thum has explored all avenues  

Lots of love and thinking of you and Clarke

Lou and Adam xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee

Sue,

Just wanted to send you a huge huge hug and heaps and heaps of love.

Dee
xxx


----------



## Clare_S

Sue - sorry to hear that news from you.


((hugs))

Clare


----------



## julesuk

Oh Sue, so sorry to hear this (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))

Love Jules xx


----------



## baby whisper

sorry to hear that news  lots of (((((hugs))))) to you
                                    love baby wisper


----------



## *Kim*

Sue

Really sorry to read your news. Yes its good it happened naturally but big  for the result.

Not wishing to be rude but i didnt think you looked your normal self on saturday. I didnt get chance to talk much what with Joe keep running off but put it down to your Thyroid. Really sorry.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## LizzyB

Sue....i don't know what to say but i'm so sad for you.

Not fair hun.....big hugs,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## CJ

Hi all, really sorry to hear about Dixie and Sue's very sad news    I can't imagine how you guys are feeling, I just don't understand life sometimes 
It sounds as if your both trying (as hard as it must be) to pull something positive out of this and it's made you more determined to carry on, I wish you both the very best of luck and lots of   for getting that little brother or sister for your girls



Well I'm totally confused   since having my boys I've had 3 times when I've ovulated since AF returned in Dec and nothing since, we had tx because of my hubby having less the 3% motility not because of me (I used to work alright) so now I think we have absolutely no chance of a natural conception but have decided to try FET in March next year for definite even if we haven't moved to a bigger house, we only have 2 left anyway so we may not even get to ET but I have to try.
My friend told me on Monday that she is pg (just about 6 wks) and she has 10 month old twins! I have to say I was still envious even though I was joking with her about how hard it would be, the only thing is she was on clomid again so who knows she many even have twins again ...although I hope for her sake and sanity theres only one healthy little bubba in there.

Nice to see some of my cycle bubbies from last time on here, wishing you lots of luck for number 2!

Love CJ xx


----------



## SueL

Hi

Firstly thanks for your lovely words  

Hun - sorry the old witched showed up for you ((((((hugs))))))).  I b/f Chloe up until she was 6 months then weaned her off to Aptamil by the time she was 7 months (I thought I was going to be working miles away 3 days a week and just couldn't see how b/f was going to work!).  My af stayed away for a couple more months and it went straight back to 28 days so sorry I can't give you any advice?  I'm back at work (p/t - 3  days a week) and do enjoy my time away from C (sounds awful) but we have such a great time when we are together that it heightens it?  Really hope all goes OK for you.

Terri - Is Lauren any better with the heat now, or still suffering?  Chloe seems to be fine (but I love the heat, so hopefully she takes after me!)

Dixie - incredibly sorry to read that your scan yesterday confirmed the pg hasn't worked out for you (((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))).  

CJ - is it worth talking to your doc or your specialist about the ovulation and your worries? ? ?  

Chloe makes me laugh, today we've been swimming and to a farm which she thoroughly enjoyed!    She cut her 2nd tooth yesterday and today took a couple of minute steps from me towards her "ballblaster"............. where does time go?

Lots of love to you all
Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Camilla

Hi girls, can I join you?

So happy to find this thread, I wasn't quite sure where I belonged before I found this one.  
Dear Dixie and Sue, my heart goes out to you both.  It's so hard and so unfair, but we have to remain positive, because that will get us what we want in the end.  

I've just been through the same rollercoaster. DH and I have been trying for a sibling for Tilly, our 4 year old, for the last three years.  After the 5th IVF post Tilly, I got a BFP about five weeks ago, then my levels dropped, I had a heavy bleed, and was told I'd miscarried.  A few weeks later I still felt funny, although not pregnant at all, but an Hcg and then scan revealed I'd just miscarried an ectopic pregnancy.  I didn't think it was possible to have an early miscarriage and an ectopic at the same time, but the clinic says it is, although they couldn't remember it happening before.  I was very lucky the ectopic miscarried by itself, although 2 miscarriages in 3 weeks makes me feel very sad.  

It's good to know I can get pregnant, and I feel more fertile than in a long time.  So it's back to the clinic in Autumn.  I do feel that staying positive is the only way forward.  I think it can actually make a difference, not just to my life but to my fertility as well.  I feel stronger and more prepared because of the pregnancy. At the same time, the grief is very much with me the moment, as anyone who has had a failed IVF or a miscarriage will know.  

Look forward to getting to know you all.  Love to you and your families.
Camilla


----------



## joefish

Hi Camilla

So sorry to hear of your miscarriages - that's really bad luck and very tough on you.  As you say, the positive thing is that you got pregnant so keep hold of that!  All the very best for your next cycle, we could be going again around the same time hopefully!

Take care,

Sal


----------



## GAIL M

Sue,

So sorry to read your news  . Wishing you all the luck in the world for your next cycle  

Imogen and Dixie -   

Camilla - good luck for your next cycle  

Lots of babydust to everyone else,
  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Lois

Sue - sending you hugs. I'm sorry to hear your sad news. Loisxxx


----------



## Terri

It's been very quiet on here  

Just wanted to say hi to Tracey and Camilla and wish you the best of luck.

Hope you are all ok.



Terri xx


----------



## Dixie

Hi Terri!
It really has gone quiet on here!  Hope everyone is doing well!  
I am doing much better, looking forward to giving it another go in a couple of months.  Hopefully the   will put in her appearance soon ( I thought I would never say that  ) so I can get through the recommended 2 cycles before trying again. 
I have a baby shower for my neighbor (4th baby ) to go to tommorrow, I expect it will be a little difficult for me but I think it will be good at the same time.  Then my nephew's B-Day is on Sunday, he will be 9, all he wants are playstation games and waterguns  but it will be fun!

  Anyway hope everyone is doing well and having lots of      

Have a great weekend!  Love to all Dixie xxx


----------



## CJ

Hi all,

Hi Camilla really sorry to hear about your m/c's , you have been though a lot over the past few weeks, I'm so pleased to hear your being positive about things, getting pg on your own is such a positive sign for the future 

Hi Dixie,really pleased to hear your feeling a bit better ,  it does seem weird to want AF to show up, I remember on my tx's that I was willing mine to turn up and then the next month praying it stayed away  I hope AF does as she's told so you can get started again, I have a friend who's having her 1st baby at the end of this year and we are arranging a baby shower for her , I have to admit I've been staying out of her way and making excuses not to meet up and I do feel very bad about it, but I have 5 friends now who are all pg at different stages, ones on her 4th so I do feel abit jealous, more because they have chose to have another one and it's just happen....god i feel awful for saying that as I have my lovely boys.

Hi Tracey, I know how you feel about thinking it will never happen naturally, we did have ICSI but my hubby has zero % progression and 10% sluggish motility (basically a small few are moving slowly but not going any where, just like my hubby ) but if I give up hoping I'll go mad , I'm always coming across stories on here and there was that one recently about a woman with only one ovary and no tubes a million to 1 chance...amazing. Have you tried any vits? they can be really helpfully for low sperm counts 

Hi SueL I have been to Dr's before but because I have Ovulated a few times since having the boys she won't do anything yet. The silly thing is I had tests before tx and it showed that I only ovulated every 4 mths or so but she won't put me on anything incase I ovulated on my own and got too many eggs and then I could end up with 6 six babies! , I think she lives in la la land as she knows about my hubby;s cr*p sperm, we had a test recently after hubby had been on vits for a few months and she said to him the only way he'll have more children is through ICSI as his sperm is so bad....thats Dr's for you  

Having said all that I did ovulate this month in the end it was over a week late and if it wasn't for knowing all the signs i.e EWCM and sore boobs I would have missed it.
I notice some EWCM and though it was weird as AF was due soon but have lots of cheap opk's so I did a few every day for two day and at 12am ( I was up late) I had a positive so we did lots of   , I'm now on a 42 day cycle which is a bit long even for me.

Hope the rest of you are well,

love CJ x


----------



## Terri

Hi Dixie

Glad you are feeling much better.  Hope the  puts in an appearance soon - it's not very often us girlies say that!

Hope you get through the baby shower OK and have a great time on Sunday with your Nephew.  It's also my niece's birthday on Sunday and she is having a party tomorrow.  I'm really looking forward to it and seeing my family, and, of course, seeing my little princess in her party dress  

Love the picture of Caroline - she's such a cutie.

CJ - Prolonged cycles are a nightmare, I find it difficult sometimes not to get my hopes up especially when af not shown up after 38+ days - can live in hope! Your   doesn't sound very helpful.  Have you tried/or are you on Metformin to help regulate your cycles/ovulate?  Clomid?  I would demand to be put on something.  Can you see another doctor?  

Wish us luck with   - think it's time (never really sure as cycles irregular, OPK's don't work for me either).  My DH can't wait to get home from work     

Have a great weekend everyone.

Sending you all  

Terri xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Terri, I know what you mean my last cycle (when I did ovulate) was 4 days late and I can't help myself getting excited and even though in all the years we've  been trying (before and after the boys) we have never managed to get a hint of a natural pg and have been told over and over that it won't happen I still think it might be this month  I just don't seem to ever learn. 
I guess in the back of my head I think well hubby has 200mil sperm per mil and it only takes one to be Wrigley and we did have   7 times in the two day "window" ..I have always been a dreamer .
Hubby was excited when I told him my new plan of   and plenty of it if/when I get a positive opk but by Sunday he was relieved it was over for another month  although men being men he doesn't really mean that.
I'm not on any drugs for ovulation at all , I find it strange as I have a friend (who's now pg) who ovulates every month without fail and her hubby has normal sperm, and her Dr gave her Clomid to increase her chances..makes no sense to me as me and hubby have probs. I can see other Dr's at the clinic but they will always follow my Dr's advice as they are all in the same clinic (if that makes sense) thats the only surgery for my area as it's quite small.

Goodluck with the   and remember plenty of it! 
If okp's don't work for you have you tried looking at your CM (not nice I know) but I always look for the EWCM and it's normally the sign for me..when I get it.

Love CJ x


----------



## baby whisper

HI ALL

dixie~glad to hear that your felling better good luck when you try again hope the   arrive soon take care

hi and good luck to everyone else    
                                                            love baby wisper


----------



## Terri

How is Everyone?

Dixie - any sign of the   yet?

CJ - 7 times in 2 days      I think your DH needs an award for that  !  How do you get the time with twins?? Hope the   has stayed away for you and it's good news.    

I still can't see any reason why you can't have drugs for ovulation, seems very odd to me why you can't be prescribed them when they are handed out so easily to someone else.  Drs hey!

Thanks for the tip on EWCM.  I do look out for that - to be honest that's the only way I can tell but I do sometimes get ovulation pain as well.  I still don't get a positive on the OPK's when I get EWCM and ovulation pain   

Anyways, best of luck to you all.



Terri xx


----------



## sarahc

Hi everyone

do you mind if I join you?
I had Amy on my first month of clomid and since she was born (now 19 months ago) have never bothered with contraception, we made a decision that if it happened we would be chuffed and if it didn't we would try clomid again when Amy is 3. 

Anyway for the last 2 weeks I have been having funny tummy twinges and it has felt tender, the last time this happened I had a urine infection so on Friday I went to the Dr who said my urine was clear, he asked about my period which is now 8 days 'late'. I say 'late' because some months I have a 28 day cycle (been like that for last 4 months) and some can be up to six or seven weeks! So he has suggested a pg test   and some blood tests for IBS and inflammed bowel? so tommorrow going to drop the sample in for pg test and bloods on Thurs. Thought about doing a HPT but now the idea has been put into my head I'd like to have a little hope for a few more days till the Dr test comes back mid week! Sad or what!!!

Anyway if negative will have the bloods and keep trying!

Hope evryone has had lovely weekends
Love sarah x x x


----------



## Terri

Hi Sarah

Welcome to this thread!

Just wanted to wish you luck with the pregnancy test. Sending you lots of  

Keep us posted.

Terri xx


----------



## joefish

Hi everyone, sorry not been on for a while, but have been reading your posts regularly!

Welcome Sarah - will be looking out for your test result - everything crossed!  I always hope... 

Well, my hospital appt is coming up soon in a couple of weeks, and this will start the ball rolling on treatment again, so excited and nervous at the same time!

I'm also getting my TSH rechecked tomorrow as it was slightly raised 3 months ago.  I'm sort of hoping it's still raised as it could explain why I've had cycle problems and hardly any ovulation since Jan, and I think it can be put right by taking pills.  But at the same time I don't really want anything to be wrong!

My Endo pains have been quite bad the last couple of months which has got me down as I haven't had any since being pregnant and was getting used to feeling well!  Definitely time to get pregnant again!

Good luck everyone, as ever.

Sal x


----------



## suzy

HI Everyone,

I'm really peeved as my period just started. I was really hoping I was pg and AF was late by two days (three pg tests all negative, but you know how it is - you don't stop hoping till AF starts) Its not as difficult now though because we are blessed with ds. We have decided to try for two more months and then start IVF again.

I got married as well, on an island in Fiji, just me, dh and ds. It was really romantic ( I think it was close to where celebrity love island was being filmed!

Suzy


----------



## Terri

Sal - goodluck with the hospital appointment - let us know how it goes.  Sorry your endo pains have been bad - I know all about that one!

Suzy - sorry the  has put in an appearance.  Keeping my fingers crossed that you get a   in the next two months. Getting married in Fiji must have been awesome you lucky things!

Hi to everyone else!



Terri xx


----------



## joefish

sorry about the   Suzy - we all live in hope.

Congrats on the wedding though, sounds fabulous!

Sal


----------



## CJ

Hi all,

So sorry Suzy that AF showed up , I know what you mean about the pee stick I never believe it's negative until I get AF, which I know for me is silly as we have no chance really, but you keep hoping don't you.

Hi Terri, I have no idea the way my Dr thinks, she has never been helpful through out all our TX, anyway how's your cycle at the mo do you think you got  in at the right time?

Me and Hubs have decided we will go for FET in Nov/Dec this yr, we really want to do it we have put so much hope into these two last frosties that I feel we need to do it before the new yr so either way we can start a new in the new year, and if it doesn't work we can relax and think about our next step.
At the mo I'm just thinking I need to get them out the way, which sounds horrid but as i said we have put so much hope into this "FET GO" that I can't think about anything else at the moment and the chances of getting ET are so slim too.

I have a cons appointment for the 29th of sept (our wedding anniversary) so hopefully we can start in Nov/Dec.
I feel so relieved to 'tell' someone one this news as I have been bursting but we want to keep it from friends and family and because of having the boys I feel I can't post it anyway where else you worry of upsetting people.

Hope the rest of you are well?

Love CJ x


----------



## CJ

Sorry Sal didn't see your post, Good luck with your appointment, when is it?

It is both exciting and nerve wrecking at the same time starting it all again , look forward to reading your progress 

Love CJ x


----------



## joefish

Hi CJ

Appt is on 5th August for a scan to see what, if anything's happening!  Appt is NHS but with the same Consultant who does private fertility treatment and he did my last IVF treatments so we'll discuss/plan next step then I guess!

Sal x


----------



## sarahc

Hi everyone

posted on the other thread that Becca started but basically today I got    

Very early days but very excited and chuffed to bits

Hope evryone else is ok, will do personals later sorry

Love sarah x x x


----------



## CJ

on your  Sarah, thats such great news, I'm so pleased for you, best wishes for the next 8mths 

Love CJ x


----------



## Hun

WOW Sarah     !!!!
Gives us all hope....even when theres not much!
I have my fingers crossed that all goes well..

Terri- love Laurens piccie she is soooo cute

CJ - Good luck for the FET, very exciting for you and Sal that the ball is rolling. We only have one frostie, so I am sure we will be advised to go for a full cycle next time around.

Suzy -  What a horrible old cow she is.... Know what you mean about the hoping...

hi to everyone else
lol
Hun xx


----------



## Terri

Hi Everyone

Sarah - Fantastic news.  Many   on your  .  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy - you have given us all hope.  I see you have PCOS so was just wondering if you did anything different, that you can think of, to get pregnant?

CJ - Good luck with the FET later in the year.  It's a shame you feel like you can't tell your friends and family but we are all here to help and support you through it  .  I think me and DH did hit  .  I'm convinced I ovulated on day 19, so, if I did, I guess the   should arrive around day 33 - assuming I'm not pregnant of course.  That would be so cool!

Hun - thanks for your kind comment on Lauren.  

Wishing you all luck



Terri xx


----------



## Succotash

Hi ladies, can I join you too?  I've only just noticed this board and it's a huge relief to have somewhere to post as I felt I didn't fit in anywhere else.  I echo and share so many of your thoughts and feelings in ttc another one.  I never imagined that I would have this longing.  Until ds was about 8 months I was entirely content with just the one.  Now I just seem to see women with a toddler and a baby or toddler and pregnant and it brings a lump to my throat in the same way that seeing a pregnant woman made me feel just after our initial dx.

Sarah, congratulations on your pregnancy.  You must be over the moon.

Dixie, so sorry about your loss.

We've been having no luck with tx this time round even though clinically our results were better than our first cycle.  The last FET, a chemical, was a bitter blow.

Anyhow, we have picked ourselves up and are gearing up for our next FET and have a plan if that fails namely straight into a fresh cycle or be put on the 3-month wait list for a fresh PGS cycle.  I'm trying to prepare myself for the real possibility of no further children (head in the sand though) but need some kind of alternative plan for what I'm going to do with my life if that is the case.  

I'm having my first scan next week and if everything goes OK then ET should be about 13th August.  We have 2 frosties left and given how our luck has panned out neither will survive the thaw.  All 4 previous frosties have survived and further divided so I don't think the statistics are on our side given our clinic's average of 70% survival rate.  It's this cycle of hope followed by disappointment that's hard to deal with.

Karen


----------



## Terri

Hi Karen

Welcome to this thread!

Sorry about your chemical pregnancy  .  Good luck with your scan this week, I hope you get a +ive on your next cycle of tx.  I know what you mean about feeling broody, I was in Mothercare yesterday buying some stuff for my DD and I was surprised to find myself thinking how much I really want another one, but right now!  Obviously, I am feeling broody that is why we are trying but I didn't realise my feelings were that strong.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all OK - gone very quiet again  

Sending you all



Terri xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen

Hi, Can I join you on this thread, I have been posting on Clomid thread but would feel more at home here, sometimes I felt like I didnt have the right to moan when I already have one child.

Im 25, DH 34 been together for 10 years TTC for 7 years, diagnoised with PSOC 1999, started 50mg clomid 2002 - BFP after sixth month.  My son was born 4.12.02.  Have been trying again for another child since September 04.  Went back to original consultant, 50mg of clomid - no ovulation, 100mg clomid - no ovulation, 150mg of clomid ovulated for two months then no ovulation.  This month i have taken 200mg of clomid currently on CD8 and I did have slight twinges in my ovaries so hopefully I will ovulate this month but if I fail to get preganant this month I cant take Clomid anymore.  I have an appointment in September, I expect that consultant will suggest IUI, but I have heard about Gonal F without IUI - has anyone else been treated of IF with Gonal F on its own?

Thanks

Joanne


----------



## Terri

Hi Joanne

Welcome to this thread.

Best of luck with your last cycle of Clomid, I hope you get a +ive.

I have done a tx called Ovulation Induction which is like IUI but you still get to .  Is that what you mean?  I injected Puregon during this tx.

Terri xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen

Hi Terri

Yes I did mean ovulation inductions with BMS rather than IUI.  I will suggest this to the consultant when I go back in September.  Did you have any luck?  How long were you injecting for?

Thanks

Joanne


----------



## Terri

Hi Joanne

Yes we did have some luck and I got pregnant on my second cycle of OI.  My DD is 9 months old tomorrow.  I injected Puregon for 2 weeks on that cycle  and 3 weeks on my first.

Terri xx


----------



## Clare_S

Hi All

How is everyone ?  Well a little update from me I have now had my 2nd AF since Alex arrived and I have started on my agnus castus in the hope of getting things regulated.  I am just trying to work out when I should get re referred to the CRM unit in order to step back on the rollercoaster.

Clare


----------



## Terri

Hi All

It is really quiet on here, where is everyone??

Clare - before going back on Metformin again earlier in the year, I thought about trying Agnus Cactus but I didn't know how successful it would be in regulating my cycles (33+ days with Metformin).  Does it really work?

I've been in contact with my Clinic to find out whether I need to be referred from my GP again to start tx.  Still waiting on an answer one week after contacting them but I guess they will write to let us know.  To be honest I very naively thought I could just ring up and make an appointment to start the tx but I don't think this is the case now.  Just hope I don't have to wait ages like I did when I was referred from my GP the first time round .  I sound so impatient  

Hope things are good with you all.




Terri xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi everyone - havent been on for ages. Had a family bereavement and just have not felt like doing anything...
In response to something Jaffacake said....
I feel like you! I was happy with one until she was 8 months, even after an horrendous birth etc.then all my friends were on round 2, some not really wanting them ! How upsetting! I have had 2 failed ICSIs and every single day am counting how many weeks pregnant I would be now.... (23) and on my previous attempt well our baby would be 1 on the 8th October (my DHs birthday)...
I cant forget this.... it is on my mind ALL of the time. I feel desparately sad when I see pregnant women and I never felt like that before I had my DD. I also feel really sad when I hear people talk so lightly about 'having the snip' or 'getting caught' or i've done my bit, thats it now...'
I HATE it.
I dont know whether it is normal to feel consumed like this but I sure hope it is - otherwise i need checking in to the funny farm.
I have even considered some form of treatment where I could be made NOT to want any more children and to be accepting of what I have!
I want to go for 1 more cycle but DH says I will just keep on and on until our relationship and DD suffers. I kind of agree but WANT it BAD!!!
Sorry to moan on, but just wondered whether anyone else out there feels like me?
I've started avoiding my friends with babies and those who are pregnant now too..... HELP!


----------



## joefish

Well, my update is as follows!

Had my scan on Friday and things didn't go as planned/hoped unfortunately.  Could see something on the scan but Consultant doesn't think it's endo but not sure what it is.  He said it's probably a cyst or fibroid but will need to take a look.  Now have to wait for appt for a laparascopy.  Obviously I'm really worried in case it's something sinister even though he said it's very unlikely to be, you know how it is though!  Wasn't expecting this and thought we'd just get referred back to CARE for more fertility treatment.  Don't know how long we have to wait now, hope it's not long. 

Been a bad week all round as dh's mum has cancer and could only have a few months left - she lives up in Scotland so miles away from us.  Also my favourite little brother is emigrating to Canada tomorrow with his wife and 2 girls.  Will really miss him and trying not to think about that too much!  On top of all that I've just discovered that my car's MOT ran out in Feb!!!  so have been driving illegally since then.  Can't believe it!  Booked in garage on Weds, so am housebound until then now!  Can always walk I know, but a bit restrictive!

Hope everyone else is well.  Will keep you updated.  Off to take my Bach's flower rescue remedy to calm and reassure...

Sal x


----------



## sarahc

Hi everyone

Well it's a week since I miscarried and things now back to  normal. Laughter has filled the house all weekend and my bleeding has stopped which has lifted my mood as am no longer reminded everytime i go the loo.
Decorated the bedroom over the last week so thrown myself into it and had something to focus on which was good and now it is finished and gorgeous, just what I wanted.

Tommorrow is our anniversary so off out for something to eat and my friend is having Amy for us. Jamie gave me a lovely bunch of flowers this for the occasion.

As for ttc not sure where we are at the moment,have to let my body re settle and then start again. Back to original plan of if it hasn't happened next spring will we use the clomid again and fingers crossed, but hopefully it will happen naturally again - who knows!!!!

Right off to the gym for some fat busting  
Love sarah x x x


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone!  sorry to be gone for so long but my grandmother was very ill last week and she hadn't meet Caroline yet so we all (DH, Caroline, me and 2 doggies) piled in the minivan and drove 10 hours to see her!  It was worth it though, Caroline was an angel and they got on really well.  She seems to be doing better but she is quite frail and is 92 years old.  

 showed up on Saturday about 3 weeks after the MC.  So everything seems to be getting back to normal.  Only one more   to go now and we can try again, yea!!

Sarah, sorry to hear about the MC.  I also just had one a couple of weeks ago.  Hopefully the next time will be the one for you.

Sal, Sounds like you had a very rough week!  Hope things get better soon! Try not to worry too much about your scan, I had an ovarian cyst which showed up on our first scan before we started our original IVF, gave me a bit of a scare but it resolved itself in about a week on its on and had disappeared by the second scan.  Hopefully whatever it is will be resolved quickly and you can get back to the baby making business soon!  I will keep my fingerscrossed for you!  Try and get some rest and relaxation in the mean time.

Rowingbeau, I hope you are feeling better.  It is hard when you want that second baby just as much as you wanted the first one and then everyone keeps telling you don't worry even if you can't have a second you already have one.  It can drive you nuts.  I felt the same way after failed cycles and I recently had a MC at 7 weeks and everday I kept thinking how many weeks pregnant I would be had I not lost the baby.  My DH tried not to dwell on it at all, as I think men tend to handle loss and disappointment a bit different and it is hard for him to see me hurting. But I realized that my thoughts on the lost baby were not an entirely healthly way to think and were negatively impacting my relationship with my DH.  Now I am trying to focus on the positive aspects of trying again and things have become much better.  Althought I do still think about my loss, I try to think about the little blessing I already have and hope to be blessed with another sometime soon.  The only advice I can give you is try to keep a positive outlook and don't dwell on the past as you can't change it.  Try and sit down with your DH and seriously discuss feelings and your need to try again for a sibling for your DD not only for you but for the family as a whole.  Hopefully he'll understand that you can continue to try for a sibling without harming your relationship with him or your DD and perhaps it will become a positive experience for you all.  I am wishing you all the best and hope you get that second miracle baby soon!

Terri, hope you able to start treatment soon, it never seems quick enough does it. 

Clare, hope your able to start up soon!

Joanne, Good luck to you too!

Karen, sorry to hear about the chemical pregnancy.  hopefully your ET will be sucessful!

CJ, good luck with your FET too!!

Sorry if I missed anyone.  All the best to everyone!  Love Dixie


----------



## sarahc

Where's everyone gone


----------



## Terri

Sarahc - glad you are feeling better. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get pregnant again soon.  Did you enjoy your anniversary?  I have to agree, been very quiet on here lately!

Dixie - good luck with trying again - keeping my fingers crossed for you too.

Sal - sorry about your scan.  Not sure if this will help but I had two large shadows (one on each ovary) show up on a scan and there was discussion about surgery but luckily I managed to get pregnant with tx.  I hope you get your lap soon and can start tx again.  Sorry about your MIL  .  How things been since your brother emigrated?  Sounds like you are having a pretty rough time at the moment  .

Rowingbeau - you don't need checking into the funny farm, what you are feeling is completely normal.  It is hard enough doing tx let alone when it fails, it must be hard not to think of how pregnant you would have been had it worked.  I hope you are feeling better and things get better for you soon.  Sending you  


I got fed up with waiting for a reply from my Clinic so I decided to ring them again.  Apparently my DH's file was sent from the archives by mistake (which happens to be empty (dah!)) so they had to wait for my file to be sent through.  The good news is that I can start tx whenever I want     I have an appointment with the Consultant next Thursday to discuss what to do next and when     I think we would like to leave having tx until after our hols in September and October.  Also I have a heart scan in October so it would be nice to be given a clean bill of health before starting tx again.

I am now on day 36 of my cycle and apart from period pain no sign of   yet. Don't know what is going on as pretty sure ovulated on day 19 so surely af should have turned up on day 33.  Oh well, cycles have always been all over the place    Just hope I'm not going to beat my recent 41 day cycle. 

Hope everyone is OK

Terri xx


----------



## joefish

Hi everyone

Sarah - glad you are feeling better and congratulations on your anniversary.  Hope you had a great night.

Dixie - sorry to hear about your grandmother - it's so hard when they are so far away too.  Roll on next   so you can get going again - good luck!

Hi Rowingbeau - sorry you are feeling down at the mo.  It's really hard when people all around you are pregnant.  I was really surprised how strongly I want another child, so you are definitely not alone.  Hope you dh comes round and you feel better soon.  Thinking of you.

Terri - great news that you can start tx again soon, although is there any chance you could be pg?!?  Fingers crossed!  My brother rang to let us know he'd arrived safely, I think it's better now he's actually gone, it was worse with all the goodbyes!!  I've had a letter from the hospital to say I'm now on the waiting list and the longest I'll have to wait is 6mths (better not be that long!).  In the meantime we will continue trying and hoping for a miracle!

Hi to everyone else and as ever   to everyone!

Sal x


----------



## sarahc

Hi 

yesterday I bought some ovulation testing sticks on e-bay so we track my ovulation and see if there's a pattern, the test I had done before Amy revealed I do not ovulate, but must have done to be pg recently, and obviously clomid helped with Amy/ So going to see if there's pattern over six months, trying on the months I do ovulate and if a pattern keep going with it for a year - if no pattern will do clomid in the new year and hope for the best! Does that make sense?

Anyway weather?? Hottest day on record? Melting tarmac in the road? Can anyone see it happening? NO!!!!
Right sorting out Amy baby pics today, going to make a collage for her of her first year

Love sarah x x x


----------



## Hun

Hi all.

Yes where is everyone, keep popping in here but no new posts. All busy with our little ones no doubt.

Sarah  - you sound inspirationally postive given the ups and downs of the last few weeks for you. 

Hi Sal! Hope this week has been better for you. 

Terri - Good luck with the appointment next Thursday, its quite terrifying yet exciting at the same time I guess. Has the witch arrived yet? Or are you thinking it could be pee stick time.... 

Dixie, hope you g'mother is doing OK.

Rowingbeau - We have all been there at sometime or another - you are not going mad, and the desire is all consuming. 

Hi Clare - Hope Alex is well and lovely to see you here. We were on the tri boards together.

Well I am breathing a sigh of relief as my second week back at work is over, and i have a long weekend to look forward to. The return has not been as bad as I anticipated, no weeping in the loos, but saying goodbye at 7.15am has been hard, and by the time I get home Henry is tired but can usually raise a smile when I walk in. And the last 2 week Mamamamamamamam has become his fave word!!! Ahhh. Perhaps he still loves me after all. DH has coped really well, and I am so lucky to have a hubby who is so patient and kind.

Going back to work has prompted me into action, and i have booked a review appointment at our clinic - so I could be cycling Oct-Nov time -I might be your cycle buddy Terri! I feel quite torn at the moment, need to get settled back at work, enjoy Henry, and just chill, but at the same time...know that DH and I are not getting any younger. Have blood test and all that stuff to get done first...does anyone know how long it takes prolactin levels to drop back to 'normal' after breastfeeding? I am still feeding Henry twice a day at the moment, but he is fast losing interest (always something more interesting to do!), and I am wondering whether I need to allow a reasonable time for my prolactin to come down??

I too have been taking the agnus castus - have had the worst pmt ever this month  for about a week now and still no af   

Lol to you all
Hun xx


----------



## Tracy W

Hello, wondered if i could join in.

Been ttc no 2 since last year.  Had 7 frosties left from ICSI in 2002, when we we're incredibly lucky with bub no 1, our beautiful dd born 11/11/02.

Currently about to start FET no 3 with final 2 frosties.

Good Luck to all.

Tracy xxx


----------



## sarahc

Hi Tracy

Welcome love the piccie of your daughter

sarah x x


----------



## Tracy W

Hello sarah

Thank you.  Little girls always look angelic in piccies.  Yours looks a little cherub!

It seems very quiet in here.  

Is everyone off watching BB??

Tracy


----------



## CJ

Hi tracy, I just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck with your FET, I'm having FET in Nov/Dec and we only have 2 frosties left too so I'll be following your cycle with interest  How are you feeling about the defrosting process? I'm really worried we won't get any to put back, they had to defrost 5 frosties on my last FET to get 2 good ones so I'm not feeling too hopeful about my last two.

I really hope yours works I'd love to hear some more positive stories, I know of one woman who only had 2 and both defrosted and now she is PG, so theres definitely some hope


----------



## Terri

Hi Everyone

I thought I would let you all know that, as there was still no sign of the  , I decided to do a pregnancy test (I did 4 actually) and still can't believe I've got a      Me and DH are really excited but we realise it is very early days yet.  I better cancel my appointment with the clinic next week.  I wonder if they will offer me an early scan    

Tracy - welcome to this thread and the very best of luck with your tx.

Hun - glad work is going OK.  I am waiting for work to get back to me to confirm when I go back -  I think I start back in September.  By the way, Henry sounds very cute!  

CJ and Sarah - hope things are good with you.

Sal - glad you are ok and I hope you don't have to wait too long for your lap.

Have a good weekend everyone.  Sending you all  

Terri xx

P.S. I hope my news doesn't upset anyone as I realise a few of you have recently been through m/c -  I can't even begin to imagine how difficult that is  .


----------



## joefish

CONGRATULATIONS Terri      

That's fantastic news - I'm so pleased for you... I was right...!!!  How exciting.  

Tracy - welcome to the board and best of luck with your FET.

Hun - good luck with your clinic review.  Back on the rollercoaster?!

Hi to everyone else.

Sal


----------



## sarahc

Terri

Congratulations that is wonderful news, hopefully you will be offered an early scan, wishing you all the best for the next eight months  

As for upsetting anyone, of course it causes an emotion, it was only two weeks ago I m/c but it gives me hope that it will happen again and I have more feelings of joy and happiness at your great news than sadness for what happened to us recently   

Keep posting on here and keep us updated with how things are

Congratulations again
Love sarah x x x


----------



## julesuk

Tracey - My advice is, go do a pg test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You never know!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracy W

Hi all - thank you for your words of welcome.

CJ - This is my 3 attempt with 7 frosties.  On my first attempt they defrosted 3 to get 2, on the second attempt they only defrosted 2 to get 2.  I must admit with such a high defrost rate so far I'm not feeling too optimistic about the final 2.  Still we could be lucky!  It would be great not to have to go through a full cycle again.  

Tracy


----------



## Hun

OMG!!! TERRI Terrific News!!!!  

Good luck with it all sweetie!!!
fab news!

Hun xx


----------



## Dee

Congratulations Terri!  Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Tracey - Huge hugs to you. 

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Terri

Sal, Sarah, Hun, Dee and Tracey - thanks for all your support and well wishes it means so much to me 

Sarah -  after reading your message, all I can say is WOW, you are an amazing person.  

Sal - thanks for putting the idea into my head to test.  Didn't even think of it before  - I'll probably still be wondering why af not shown up  

Tracey - sorry   got you , wishing you all the best.

Will post again soon.

Take care everyone, thanks again.



Terri xx


----------



## CJ

Terri, I bet that was a big  for you all, I'm so so pleased for you goodluck for the next 8 ish?? months  keep posting I'd love to hear how things are going for you.

Hi Tracey W, they are great defrosting rates  I hope it continues with your last two, I read somewhere on this site recently that a woman had 3 left only defrosted 2 and now has twins! Amazing and possible so fingerscrossed. 

A big Hello to eberyone else, hope you all o.k

Love CJ x


----------



## SueL

Hi

Long time no speak!  Been up to loads around the house, celebrating Chloe's first birthday and lots of family visiting as well as decorating the lounge/diner.........!

Sarah - hope you are doing as OK as you can be.

Joefish - sorry that your hospital appt didn't go brilliantly, hope you get an appt in for the lap soon.  Sounds like you've had a bad week or so (((((((((hugs)))))))).

Suzy - congratulations on your wedding!  Sounds wonderful...!

CJ - good luck in the leadup to your FET!

Jaffacake - hello!  Hope all has gone well with your transfer?

Joanne - welcome to you too!

Clare - how's the agnus castus going?

Rowingbeau - sorry to hear of your family bereavement (((((hugs))))).  

Dixie - great that your nan got to see Caroline.  

Hun - glad that your 2nd week back at work is easing you back into the working world....... sounds like life is hectic for you!  good luck with making your appt at your clinic.  Haven't a clue on the prolactin sorry!

Tracy - welcome as well!  good luck with your upcoming FET!

Terri - fanastic news on your BFP!  Many congrats.

Tracey - did you drink on the hen night?? and did you have a good time?

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone!  Hope you all had great weekends!

Terri, OMG what fantastic news!!!  Don't worry about me, I am so happy for you!! Your news makes me happy, hopeful, and gives me inspiration!!  Have a great 8-9 months!!  Keep us all updated!

Sue, I bet Chole's birthday was great!

Sarah - I hope you are doing well, keep your chin up.

Sal - Hope things are going better now!  Keep on trying for that miracle while you are waiting!

CJ - Wishing you all the best for your up-coming FET!

Hun - glad you are easing back into the work!  Good luck your appt at your clinic!

Tracy - welcome!  good luck with your upcoming FET!

Suzy - congratulations on your wedding!  

Hi and all the best to anyone I have missed!  Busy week at work I am afraid won't be on much but will check in to see how everyone is doing.

Loads of babydust to everyone!!! Love Dixie


----------



## Tracy W

Hi all.

A/F has arrived.  1st Scan next Wednesday.  Aiming for E/T 30th Aug.  Keeping everything crossed that frosties survive.  Thank you for your story CJ.  Feeling a little more hopeful now.  It would be really weird though to think that I had 2 children 3 years apart but conceived at the same time?? 

Wishing everyone lots of luck & love

Tracy xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Good luck with FET Tracy.... My friend had her first child through IVF, then 2nd through FET and then 3rd naturally - out of the blue! There is hope and I am wishing you all the luck in the world.
Jess x


----------



## Dixie

, where is everyone?

Tracey all the best for your FET!!  Hopeful for a BFP for you!!!  

Hope everyone is doing well!  Have a great weekend!!  Love to all, Dixie xxx


----------



## Terri

Hello

How is everyone?

CJ, Sue, Dixie - thanks for your kind words and support, it is very much appreciated .

Tracy - good luck with your FET.  

I spoke to my Clinic at the beginning of this week and they have very kindly offered (I didn't even have to ask!) to do a scan on 31st - yippee!  I am really looking forward to it but I am also feeling very anxious.  Sounds crazy, but I still don't believe I'm pregnant as I don't feel it at all yet 

Hope you all have a good weekend and I'll post again once I've had my scan.

Best of luck to you all

Terri xx


----------



## baby whisper

CONGRATULATIONS TERRI WISHING YOU A HEALTH PREGNACY AHEAD
                            LOVE BABY WISPER


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone!  I hope you are all well!  I blew you all a couple of bubbles     for good luck!
Sending you all a bunch of baby dust as well!   Love to all Dixie xxx


----------



## Dixie

Hi, not much news here, just waiting for the second   to show up so we can give it another go!  

Hope everyone is doing well!

Terri, I just wanted to wish you all the best for your scan next week!!!
Love to all, Dixie xxx


----------



## SueL

Just a quick message

Tracy - good luck for your FET this week!

Terri - masses of luck for your scan this week!  

Dixie - hope the old witch shows up so you can get going!

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## sophie

Evening girls

Thought it was about time to start posting in here

First of all Dixie - so sorry that it wasnt meant to be and hope AF arrives v soon so you can get started again

Terri - masses of luck for the scan

Tracey - good luck to you as well

Well we decided to have another go at IVF in May of this year but still haven't managed to get started! Baseline scan in May showed what looked like an ovarian cyst so had to have a laparoscopy. In fact it turned out to be bowel twisted round ovary so ended up with a laparotomy and a lovely scar the same length as my section scar (although slightly higher up). Recovered from the op and went for second baseline scan in July to discover that my lining was too thick but much worse FSH was up to 17. Bit depressed about that but thankfully the Lister don't seem to get too stressed about FSH so provided lining is ok at third basline scan - hopefully Mon 5th then we should hopefully get started this time round. 

Really couldn't decide about whether to post on or not as I know that before I had my DS I thought people like me should be content with one so I hope that I haven't offended anyone.

Anyway love to you and speak soon
Sxx


----------



## joefish

Hi Sophie and welcome!

I also had a scan with a view to starting IVF again but am now on the list for a laparoscopy as there was 'something' on the scan, but they're not sure what!  Great!!  Trying not to worry, but it has set us back somewhat - just hope we don't have to wait too long!  

Try not to worry about your FSH - I know that these results can be so different each time they test!  Best of luck on 5th, lets hope you can start proper this time!

Don't feel bad about posting on here - I think we're all in the same boat.  I always thought I'd be content with one, but you can't help how you feel!

Best of luck anyway.

Hi to everyone else.

Sal x


----------



## sophie

Hi Sal

Thanks for your message. Sorry to hear about your hassles too. Do you have any idea when your lap will be? Really hope you don't have to wait too long for that. I am very lucky in that I get medical insurance from work so I was able to have my op very very quickly.

Anyway hope you manage to get started soon. I noticed that you had endo as well. My cycle which worked in 2003 was immediately after a lap in which a lot of endo was removed so I tried to think positively about having to have another lap a few months ago- at least when you've had it you'll know your body is in a good a position as possible to get pg.

love
Sx


----------



## Jo

Sophie
Just seen this and have popped in to wish you all the luck in the world  

I really hope everything goes to plan and your second miracle is in the making  

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## sophie

Jo

thanks very much for your message. I wish for one for you (and Lou) more than I wish for a second for me but sadly wishes aren't enough -  as you know only too well. If only I had a magic wand

much love
Sx


----------



## Cuthbert

Sophie, if you feel bad about posting then I should feel doubly bad because I'm lucky enough to already have two children from ICSI - my 3 year olds twins - and still have an unbelievable yearning for more children. I hope that things get moving for you this time around.

Sal, I'm also waiting for a laparoscopy - I've been on the waiting list since I had an HSG in May. It's been a bit of a blow because we had male factor infertility and I'm finding it difficult to come to terms with the fact that it may well be because of me that we haven't fallen pregnant in the last 3 years (not that I ever blamed DH before, IYSWIM). The plan is to go for more ICSI after I have the laparoscopy but things are complicated by the fact that I've just started a new job and am the major wage earner now - why is life never simple?

Good luck to everyone else, especially Terri with your scan.

Jules


----------



## joefish

Jules - sorry to hear you're also waiting for a lap.  Did you get told how long you'd have to wait?  I was told max 6 mths due to government waiting list targets!  I'm already a month in so hope it won't be too long.  Did consider paying to go private, but rather use the money (we don't have!!) for IVF.  I have my next scan on 14th Sept - sort of hoping whatever they saw initially has gone so I don't have to go through with lap, but also know that they will clear away any endo when I'm under which can only be a good thing.

Sophie - my cycle that worked in 2003 was immediately after 3mths on Zoladex which obviously did something!  Gutted that I need another lap, but maybe it's for the best, as my pain has started to return...  Sort of hope they find endo which they can easily clear!  Consultant says he's had good results with women getting pregnant straight after surgery so trying to think positively now!!

All the best.

Sal x


----------



## Mummytoone

Sophie

You are such a love xxxxxxxxxxxx

You know I am hoping very much for a brother or sister for C so dont be silly, you are one in a million like SueL.

Big hugs and kisses


Lou xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dixie

Hi Everyone!

Sophie, all the best for the 5th, hope you can start up again!

Terri, we all pulling for you tomorrow for your scan!  All the best!

Sal, All the best for your scan on the 14th!  Fingers crossed for good results!

Jules, sorry to hear you are waiting for a lap.  Hope you can get it done soon!

All the best and good luck to everyone!  Love, Dixie


----------



## Hun

Hi all

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK tommorow Terri. I will be thinking of you.

Hun xx


----------



## baby whisper

hi all

Just popped on to say  GOOD LUCK tommorow terri

love bw xx


----------



## Dixie

I   for all of you as I heard they are good for making babies!!!
Terri, I   extra for you for good luck tomorrow!
Love to all, Dixie xxx


----------



## Tracy W

Terri

Good Luck for Scan today

Tracy


----------



## Terri

Hi Everyone

Thanks ever so much, I will post later to let you know how it goes (scan is at 3.00pm).

Sending you all  



Terri xx


----------



## CJ

today Terri with the scan, look forward to reading your news later  love CJ x


----------



## Terri

I promised I would let you all know how my scan went today.  I am pleased to tell you that there is one bubba with one beautiful strong heartbeat.  Me and DH are really made up and are so excited.

It was a bit of a weird scan because the Consultant kept quiet for the first 5 mins and then much to our relief said everything is OK.  She did say I have got a heart shaped uterus but didn't elaborate on what that meant.  Found out on the internet and now wish I didn't look.

Thank you all so much for your support, you are all such lovely people and I sincerely wish that you all get   soon.  Sending you all  

Take care

Terri xx


----------



## Dee

Congratulations Terri!

Bet you have shed a few tears of joy today!  

Don't what the heart shaped uterus thing means but try not to let it worry you .. I know that will be easier said than done ... but I reckon everytime it worries you that you should take a look at your DD and remember what a safe and snuggly uterus it was for her!  

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## SueL

Hi

Sophie - good to see you over here!

Terri - fantastic news from you today, wonderful wonderful!

Sal - roll on the 14th!

Tracey - hows things with your FET? ? ?  Good luck.

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Hun

Fab news Terri,
I am really happy for you!!!
Hun xx


----------



## Tracy W

Congrats Terri!!  Good Luck for the next 8ish months!!!!!

FET went well today.  Both embies defrosted one grew to a 3 cell and the other to a 4 cell.  Now on 2ww.  So everything is crossed.

Love

Tracy xx


----------



## CJ

thats great news Terri about the scan, it brings back memories of when I went to my first one with the boys , god I couldn't stop crying as soon as they said they could see the H/B's I was off. Our lady kept quiet for a good few mins too(although it seemed like ages) before saying anything to us, it makes you so worried.

Well done Tracy, that such great news I have posted on the FET forum but had to say welldone again on here  I'll be keeping my fingerscrossed to make sure 
stays away 

 to everyone else 

Love CJ x


----------



## sophie

Terri

Absolutely fab news. Congratulations - what a wonderful feeling

Sxx


----------



## Dixie

Terri, Fantastic news we all so happy for you!  Have a great 8 months, keep us updated on your little miracle!  Congratulations!!!

Tracey, all the baby dust in the world for your 2WW! 

Hope everyone is doing well!  Love to all!  Dixie xxx


----------



## joefish

Congratulations Terry - so exciting for you all!

Good luck Tracey   

Sal x


----------



## ~ S ~

Hi everyone,

I haven't really been posting for a while but now I have found this board it seems the perfect place! We too are trying for number 2. I've been back on the Metformin for about 2 months now but take it intermittently as it is making feel permanently ill. Seeing GP next week to 'officially' go back on clomid. I have been a naughty girl and taken it the last two months as I had some left over from when I got pregnant with Henry - but BFP's so far, in fact I don't even think I have ovulated.

It's really nice to see some old names from when I was ttc Henry and then when on the mad pregnancy journey.

Congratulations Terri on your BFP! And good luck to everyone else who is trying at the mo.

Shelley xxxx


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to say Congratulations to Terri again!      

Tracey, fingers-crossed for your 2WW!  

Welcome Shelley, all the best for conceiving a sibling for Henry!

As for me, the   showed up today, Yea!!  So off we go again!  I am very excited but a bit scared considering last time.  Hopefully things will work out better for me this next time.  I'll keep you girls updated!

Good Luck and Love to all, Dixie


----------



## ~ S ~

Hi everyone,

After my last post, it seems the same thing has happend again like when I conceived Henry. I was almost at the end of yet another majorly long cycle, hence thinking I hadn't ov'd etc, when I started feeling a bit funny yesterday, been grumpy all week and falling asleep early. I got up yesterday and something made me test. I used a 1st response test and there were two lines, albeit very very faint, blink and you'd miss it. I am sure this must be a BFP but i'm not sure and don't want to get my hopes up. I've done another this morning and the line is still there but again mega mega faint. Does this still mean I am pg? I don't know what to think as I thought the line may be darker to day. It's just too much to think it could be true and I think my eyes are playing tricks on me. Does anyone have any experience of these tests?

Hey - Dixie, best of luck to you on this cycle. I'm sure it's only normal to be scared but fingers crossed all will work out great this time for you.

Hi to everyone else

Shelley xxxx


----------



## SueL

Hiya

Shelley - lovely to hear from you and Henry!  Certainly sounds like a bfp!!!!!!    Way to go!  Try the normal clear blue tomorrow morning with first wee of the day, failing that, see if you can get hcg bloods done at your clinic/doc's tomorrow!  Fingers crossed!

Dixie - all the very best!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## ~ S ~

Hey everyone - especially SueL

Well I am extremely pleased to report that the clearblue digital has shown a BFP!!!    

Thanks for the tip Sue as I was going a bit mad not being sure but there is no doubting that test.

I'm in a state of shock really and cannot believe life has been so kind to let us get pg so quickly again.

I just want to wish all you gals trying again all the luck in the world and hope you get another BFP real soon.

S xxx


----------



## baby whisper

wow ShelleyM fantastic news hun!!!
congratulations


----------



## Terri

Good Morning Ladies

Just wanted to thank everyone for your kind words it really is appreciated.

Shelley - I have posted to you already 'Bun in the Oven' but I will congratulate you again as it is such fantastic news      Metformin is not very nice but hey it works!!  Did for me too.

Tracy - good luck with your 2 ww.  Sending you  

Dixie - best of luck.  Sending you  

Sophie, CJ, Sue, Sal, Baby Whisper, Hun, Dee and everyone else   and  

Take care

Terri xx


----------



## SueL

Shelley, wonderful news that the clearblue showed a clear result and the result you hoped for.  Absolutely fantastic!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Dee

Whey Hey Shelley!

Congratulations!!!!

See you on the 1st tri boards  

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Hun

Coooooeeeee!

Are we on a roll or what!!?

 Congratulations Shelley on your    

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

So whos next!?

Hun xx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Shelley 

That's just great hun, lovely news !
Enjoy it
Amanda x


----------



## Tracy W

Congrats Shelly on your  .

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Not doing too well at present.  Have a very tight tummy & serious AF pains but I'm only on day 6 of 2ww.  Also been feeling really nauseous for last 2 days

This cycle is sending me really mad!!!     

Also woke up this morning with sharp pains down below !!!

Don't know whether these are good signs on bad signs as I can't remember how I felt with my last BFP

Wish I could go to sleep and wake up on day 14!!!

Keep well all, sorry for the mad ramblings!!!


Tracy xxx


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone!
Looking really good on the board lately, here's hoping there will be some more BFPs on the way!
Shelly, many congratulations!!!
Terri and Dee have a great 8 months!  Keep us updated!!
Tracy, hang in there hun and be positive!  
Hope everyone else is doing well! 
Love to all, Dixiexxx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi

BFN for me - very sad

Scrufyted


----------



## joefish

So sorry Scrufyted.  

Look after yourselves at this time.

Thinking of you.

Sal x


----------



## Dixie

Scrufyted, sorry to hear your news too.  Take care.
Love to all, Dixie xxx


----------



## sarahc

Hi girls just popping to say a hello and huge congrats to Shelley wishing you a very happy healthy pregnancy  

Love sarah x x x


----------



## Hun

Really sorry to hear your news Scruffyted  
Hugest hugs
Hun xx


----------



## CJ

Hi   

Hi Scruffyted thanks for the reply pm, I'm so sorry this time didn't work, I hope you can find a way to have another go at some point   xxx

Tracy W , how are you feeling? not long until test day  

Hi Dixie, lots of luck for your next cycle, how exciting  

Welldone on the   Shelley  hope you have a happy healthy pg.

Terri , hope the bump is growing well, how are you feeling?

We have our appointment for the 29th so not long to go, then we will have a date to start, I went to Dr and had the usual blood test and filled in the forms so we are all ready to see the consultant. I hope we can go in Nov.

Looking forward to reading about some more    (hopefully)

Love CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi

Thank you for your replies. Today a little better, haven't cried since this afternoon! 

Love scruffyted x


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Can I join this thread?

My little boy is 8 months old and I'm starting IVF again this month. I'm having a blood test on Wednesday and if it shows that I've ovulated, then I am to start downregging with synarel. Feeling a little scared, but not as desparate as last time. I still feel that I was very lucky last time, and couldn't possibly have the same luck this time (especially as we've been recommended to have one transferred not two). 

Great to hear about the bfps that have been happening on this thread. How amazing is your story Dee? Sorry about the bfn scruffyted.

Has anyone else had the experience of having to keep their ivf a secret from close friends? My dh really doesn't want people to know, and I don't really either (our parents don't even know that our son was concieved through ivf), but I would love some of the other mums who I have become friendly with since I was pg to know especially when it comes to the EC and transfer as its so hard keeping it to myself and lying.
I think my dh is ashamed and embarrassed that we couldn't get pg naturally, whereas I feel so blessed that we were able to use ivf.

love,

Suzy


----------



## meggie moo

Hi suzy, I haven't joined this thread either so hopefully we can join together.  I have a little girl, Megan Leigh who is 3 and have been trying to conceive since she was 1, but to no avail.  Although our families and friends do know Megan was conceived by IVF, my DH doesn't want anyone to know about this cycle (our 10th) not because he is embarrassed, but because it puts pressure on to deliver doesn't it?  Don't like the phone ringing on d day.  We can take the world when it does happen again x

I am on day 7 of my 2WW on a FET so fingers crossed when I go back a week on Thursday we will have news of another miracle to add to our family.

Good luck in your forthcoming cycle Suzy x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Suzy

Welcome to the thread, I wish you lots of luck for your forthcoming IVF and I hope you get a BFP.
We are like you not many people know about our tx or that our DS was born by ICSI, Its not that we are embarrassed its just so very painful and I didn't want people phoning me up all the time, I like to deal with it on my own. ( with the help of FF!) Our family and very close friends know.

As for me, I have been brave and booked a follow up appointment, its not until end of October but at least then maybe I will be a little stronger to see what they have to say and maybe a few pennies!!

Love Scruffyted x


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi Suzy and Meggie Moo,

Welcome - you are in the right place.

MM - I wish you all the luck in the world - fingers crossed for you! I know what you mean about the pressure thing - people say things with good intention but there is nothing you can say on the 2ww is there... except perhaps having FF to help us along - I dont know how I'd have coped last 2ww without this placeX

Suzy - Its hard keeping it a secret but in my experience it has been better when we have kept it like that- except telling a couple of really close friends because we needed their help for childminding etc.
Our DD is 3 and we were successful on our first attempt - I realise now just how lucky we were - we are just going to go for our 3rd attempt since her birth in 2002 and have been completely devastated by the other failures..... seems to just get worse. I hate all the questions you get from people and generally I have found that people speak of it so lightly i.e. 'go for IVF, on NHS, Get baby!' NOT TRUE - as we all know....x

I think that telling people after that you have had IVF is really down to you - if you are planning to tell your child of their 'beginnings' , as I will, then I guess it is important for the family to be aware of this as the child may ask questions and it could get a little awkward. There are some great books written about this subject - (for parent and for child) if you are interested in the titles then I'd be happy for you to mail me. I guess at the end of the day we all just want to be 'normal' and have children naturally like it seems everyone around us can - I feel stronger now for talking openly about our IVF and proud too! 
I wish you all the luck in the world too ....

PS My DH wants to wear one of those 'DUFFER' T-shirts - we take it so well now ... thought we'd make a joke of it... not for everyone I know ...but well.... xxx


----------



## Tracy W

for me!  Looks like we need to decide what to do next.

Good Luck to you all.

Love

Tracy xxx.


----------



## CJ

I'm so sorry to hear that Tracy  I wish you all the luck for what ever you decided to do next. 

Love CJ xx


----------



## scruffyted

I'm so sorry to hear that Tracy 
Its so hard when you so desperately want a sibling.

Take care 
Big Hug 

Love Scruffyted x


----------



## Terri

Hello Ladies

Sending huge   to Scruffyted and Tracy, I am so sorry.

Suzy - hi and good luck with your tx.

Meggie Moo - Hi and good luck, hope you get a BFP.

CJ - good luck with your appointment on the 29th.

Hope you are all OK.  Sending you all  

Terri xx


----------



## Dixie

Hello Everyone!

To Scruffyted and Tracy, I am so sorry it didn't work out for you girls this time.  Sending you both all the best and good luck for the future and any additional treatments.

Suzy and Meggie Moo- hi and good luck with your treatments!

CJ - All the best and good luck with your appointment on the 29th!

To everyone else,  hope you are all having  , sending everone 

Not much news with me, starting up treatment again but nothing exciting to report on that front. 

Caroline was so cute at my friend's one year olds birthday party on Saturday!  Amelia, the poor thing was totally overwhelmed by the enormous amount of people at her party, sat down in the corner and started crying to all get out.  Caroline walked calmly over to her, sat down next to her, put her arm on her, started to babble to her and then shared her box of crayons with her!  Amelia stopped crying but then I started.  It was the cutest thing I have ever seen!  I love her so much!!!  We are all so blessed to have such wonderful babies!

Love to all, Dixie xxx


----------



## SueL

Hi

Hello to both Suzy and Meggie Moo.  Meggie all the best!

Scruffyted - sorry that the FET didn't bring that BFP ((((((((hugs)))))))).

Rowingbeau - would really love it if you could IM the links to those books you mentioned?

Tracey - huge hugs to you too ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))).

Dixie - that is sooooooooo cute, Caroline sounds really adorable.  Where are you with your tx?

Loads of Love
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Dixie

Hi Sue,

We are doing ICSI again, so early days yet. Started stims already, as my last scan showed very quiet ovaries.  So we'll see how it goes, I don't know if the recent M/C will affect how I respond.  I hope not but we'll have to wait and see what happens.

I saw Chloe's new picture in the gallery, she is growing so fast and she is soo beautiful!  
Hope things are going well for you and the family!

Love, Dixie


----------



## SueL

Hiya

I knew you were cycling again and had started stims, just wanted to ask if you were OK!  

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Dixie

Ohh, sorry. I am a little slow if you haven't noticed already    .
Yes I am doing OK, a little apprehensive but overall doing OK.  Thanks so much for asking!  
Love, Dixie xxx


----------



## Terri

Hi Dixie

Just wanted to wish you the very best of luck with your tx.  Sending you lots and lots of  

Caroline is such a cutie, you must be one very proud Mummy.

Take care

Terri xx


----------



## joefish

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok.

Well I went for another scan yesterday and am now even more worried as Radiographer looked for about 15 mins and took lots of pics etc., but said she has no idea what it is above my left ovary - still about 3cm in size.  She wanted to get a colleague in to take a look but as we were such an early appt, there was no one else about!  She will send info off to my consultant, but I don't think we're going to get anywhere fast.  

I spoke to the waiting list co-ordinator, as I'm on the list for a laparoscopy to see what it is anyway/and poss remove it if necessary and any endo that's about while they're in there! and all she could tell me was that I'd have the op by Feb... great...

Trying not to worry but impossible when you're told there's something there but they don't know what!  I know it's probably a cyst/fibroid etc., but surely a radiographer would recognise this as they must see them all the time?

Anyway, I'm told that if consultant is at all concerned he'll get me in asap.  Just hate all the waiting, feel like my life is on-hold yet again!  We are doing lots of   in the meantime... you never know...

Good luck to everyone else.

Sal


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone!

Sal, sorry to hear about your scan results, hopefully it is nothing serious and they will get you sorted out soon.

Thanks Terri, take good care of that new little one in your tummy!

Hope everyone is doing well!  Have a great weekend!  Much Love, Dixie xxx


----------



## SueL

Gone very quiet in here!  

Dixie - how's your cycle going?

Sal - how you feeling?

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## joefish

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok?

How's it going Dixie?  Thinking of you.

I'm ok Sue, endo pain is getting worse, but that sort of reassures me that maybe the 'thing' inside me is endo related (if you know what I mean!) as I'm so used to this pain.  Everyone keeps telling me to ring my Consultant and chase appt up, but I'm not very assertive!

 to everyone.

Sal x


----------



## Hun

Hi all,

It is very quiet on here. 
Dixie - where are you at in you cycle I hope all is going well
Terri - hope you are feeling ok and enjoying your bean.
Suzy - Hows the cycle going?
Sal - finger crossed that you get some answeres about your 'thing' soon.

CJ- hope youre looking forwrad to your appointment.

We saw the consultant at Bourn Hall today and with a bit of luck regarding paperwork I am starting d/r this cycle    I feel very excited and scared, but quite chilled this time around. I've spent the morning in a whirlwind of trying to find Gonal F at a reasonable cost   , and getting our Gp to sign our HFEA forms in his lunchbreak   We have one frostie, and he/she will be taken to blastocyst with the rest if we get that far....

lots of love to all
Hun xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi all

CJ - Good luck for your appointment on Thursday, let us know what they decide.

Hun - Great news that you can d/r this cycle!!  Are you having IVF or ICSI?  Did Bourn Hall suggest having Blastocyst?

Hi to everyone else - Hun has asked the questions I wanted to know - well done Hun we are on the same wavelength, must be that BH!!  

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone!

How fantastic is Sue's news!! Conceiving naturally and having one little heartbeat!!! Gives everyone here lots of hope! Many Congratulations Sue, on your little one!! 

Tracey, Sorry to hear you have to wait till next year for another cycle but there is always hope you will conceive naturally before then, even if not it will be fun to try!!! 

Hun, all the best for your new cycle, how exciting!!! I hope your frostie and new ones make it to the blastocyst stage!!!

Scruffyted, all the best for you as well, hope your upcoming appointment goes well!!

CJ, good luck on Friday!!

Sal, hope your feeling better and are able to get an appointment!

Thanks to everyone for your well wishes! I test on Friday and I am freaking out! I'll be sad if it is negative or I will be totally scared if it is positive. I think I will be worse than normal cause of the recent MC. I can really understand why Sue waited till after the 1st scan to let everyone know the news! Anyway I will let you girls know on Friday either way!! Hopefully, I won't be a total basketcase! FRIDAY    FRIDAY!

Much Love and Babydust to all, Dixie


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone, 

The   arrived today .  Did a test just in case, it was negative.  I will start up again in abit. My Doc is so kind (I guess it pays to be friends   with the IVF doc at the hospital where I work), he is offering up free IUI for us until we do our next round of treatment in a couple of months or so.  Unlikely to work but I guess anything is possible. 

All the best for everyone starting treatments or just having lots of  !  I really am hoping for some more sucess stories like Terri's and Sue's to keep me going!  

Good luck and loads of Babydust to you all!!  Much Love, Dixie


----------



## SueL

Hi

Sal - hope that the pain is endo!    I'd chase the appt, nothing ventured nothing gained!

Hun - posted to you on rainbows!  Brilliant news on you going for it again for a sibling for the scrummy Henry.

CJ - good luck!

Tracey - loads of love

Dixie - really really really sorry to read your sad news today (((((((((((hugs)))))))) lots of love to you.

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Dixie

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, I had good feelings about you - so sorry it wasn't what I thought.
Did you have a full ICSI cycle again?  You never know IUI may well work, I really hope so for you.

Take care, big hugs   

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## Hun

Dixie,
Really sad that it was a BFN for you   
Hoping that one day you do get another miracle...
Hun xx


----------



## joefish

Really sorry Dixie

Take care,

Sal x


----------



## Dixie

Hi everone,

Sue, Scruffyted, Hun and Sal, Thank you all for your well wishes, I really appreciate you support more than you'll ever could know.  I am somewhat disappointed that it didn't happen for us this time but we will keep on keeping on until we get our second miracle or run out of money !

Scruffyted, Thanks, I was really hoping it would work as well but there is always next time.  
We did do a fresh ICSI cycle this time, got 4 good embryos.  They put 2 back which didn't implant obviously and the other 2 they cultured to blast, one made it to blast and it is frozen.  So the next time we will do another fresh cycle of ICSI but will probably put the frozen blast back as well it, if it survives the thaw.  How are thing going with you, looks like you started a cycle already.  All the best!

Wishing you all the best and tons of Babydust!!   Love, Dixiexxx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Dixie

Thats great that you had one embryo go to blast!  I know you were hoping not to use it though!  I'm not that clued up on blats as it was in its starting stages when we feel for our DS.  I'm not cycling yet, we have a follow up consultation the end of October - I really hope he says we can try another ICSI cycle, am a little worried as I seem to develop a Polyp on the drugs and each time they have had to remove it before they put the embryos back!  Also worried my DH   may have got even worse in the four years since our last full cycle!!  We have some frozen, but know fresh is best!  

Take care
love scruffyted xx


----------



## Clare_S

Hi All

Just thought I would see how you are all doing.  I am gradually plucking up the courage to go to the GP and ask for my referral for number 2 but as we have to phone on the morning it makes me feel as though its emergency only stuff I should go for.  

Clare


----------

